# Where do you get HP 33s batteries from?



## Alpha (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi All,

I would like to keep an extra battery/batteries for my HP33s calculator, but not sure of where to get it from, nor what type or the number. Somewhere I read its the 2032 and you need two, just not sure though.

Anyone have any idea?

Need them for the Oct 23rd PE exam, so the sooner I get them the better it is.

Thanks!


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 12, 2009)

Alpha said:


> Hi All,
> I would like to keep an extra battery/batteries for my HP33s calculator, but not sure of where to get it from, nor what type or the number. Somewhere I read its the 2032 and you need two, just not sure though.
> 
> Anyone have any idea?
> ...


You can get a CR2032 3V "coin cell" battery from just about any decent pharmacy (CVS, Walgreens, Rite-Aid) or Radio Shack. They're pretty expensive, though, so you might want to try online such as here


----------



## JoeysVee (Oct 12, 2009)

Alpha said:


> Hi All,
> I would like to keep an extra battery/batteries for my HP33s calculator, but not sure of where to get it from, nor what type or the number. Somewhere I read its the 2032 and you need two, just not sure though.
> 
> Anyone have any idea?
> ...


Wal-mart will have them. I would just buy a 2nd calculator and keep it on hand so you don't have to go switching batteries out if your first one dies. If you don't use it, just return it.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Oct 13, 2009)

Put the new ones in, keep old for backup


----------



## Octave (Oct 13, 2009)

Try Digi-Key. Can't beat their price, $0.28.


----------



## Alpha (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for your responses, guys!


----------

